# Cheap pump for Estee Lauder Double Wear and Revlon Colorstay



## Jollee (Feb 28, 2015)

I always hate how my two fav foundations double wear and colorstay dont have a pump. However, mac, clinique, nars pump are like 6-10$ which is ridiculous if you own several bottle like me. I researched for cheaper option online but they are either same price or wholesale lot pump require large minimum buy. Finally, i found this website https://www.midwestbottles.com. It is wholesale website, but it allow you buy 1 or 2 without minimum purchase. I was affraid as first that it is a scam, so i ran it through scam check, it has good based, and owner provide phone, location, and very trusted information. I go ahead order but i really did not know what would fit. Luckily that the pumps are only 22 cent to 38 cent each. I dicided that i would order all 3 smallest size pump that look good to me hoping some of them would work. I think if it not work or they scam, i just gonna lost a few bucks. It came out 3.51$ for 3 included usps shipping fee + tracking number. They shipped it out same day or next day depend. I received mine pretty fast after few day. So hete are 3 that i ordered. http://www.midwestbottles.com/index.php?p=product&id=1768 http://www.midwestbottles.com/index.php?p=product&id=1297 http://www.midwestbottles.com/index.php?p=product&id=100 The really first green one is not fit any at all so skip that. But the raspeberry fit double wear perfectly and it has a cap too. The red one fit my colorstay, no cap, but it has lock head so it is cool too. This is pictured after i installed them in and tested the pump. The raspeberry for double wear has small tube, so at the beginning you have to pump one really hard to suck the foundation through and then it will be all smooth later. You must cut the tube shorter too because both of them has longer tube than the bottle. I got 2 to work for $3.51. If you dont buy the green one like me it will be even cheaper. So it is great option if you really want a pump but dont want to pay like $16-20 for just two pump. You can buy many as you want to share with friend and save the shipping cost too. Or you can note the siZe of the one i bought and choose another color if you prefer black one or pink one. They all listed under pump section in the main page of website with all size,color and information. Thank for reading. P/s: pls excused my dirty bottle because it was so messy and spilled everywhere before i got the pump.


----------



## shopfan (Sep 4, 2015)

Thank you for this!!  This pump fits the Rimmel foundation as well
http://www.midwestbottles.com/Pumps/22-410-Red-Translucent-Plastic-Lock-Up-Treatment-Pump-w/6-5/8-in.-Dip-Tube-50-OFF/


----------

